# Schwammfilter ohne Reinigung



## designpond (5. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
möchte mal informieren, dass es einen neuen Schwammfilter gibt, den man nicht mehr permanent reinigen muss. Ist ein neu patentierter Filter, wo der Schwammfilter mit dem Vortexprinzip kombiniert ist. Der Filter ist rund und das Wasser vom Teich strömt tangential unter den Filterschwämmen ein. dadurch setzt sich der Grobschmutz unter den Schwämmen am Zwischenboden ab. Einmal die Woche den Schmutzwasserschieber aufmachen, und der Filter ist wieder sauber. Die Schwämme muss man überhaupt nicht mehr reinigen. Die Filter gibt es online und kommen von Hamburg. Habe dort die Funktion gesehen in der Firma, genial. Werde mir auch einen zulegen. Funktionieren bis 15m3 und das Wasser bleibt glasklar. 20m3 sind auch möglich, sagte mir der Herr Heck dort. Alte Pumpe und UV kann man nutzen. Darf nur nicht mehr als 5m3/h einströmen. Sonst gibt es Verwirbelungen in dem Filter und der Effekt ist hin.

Bild entfernt - keine Quellenbezeichnung vorhanden, bitte Copyright beachten (Mod. Zacky)


----------



## Teich4You (5. Sep. 2018)

Bei einem Durchsatz von 5m³ die Stunde sind die Filter sicher nicht für den Einsatz ein Teichen mit Fischen geeignet.

Das Prinzip des Vortex ist letztendlich auch kein Neues.
Nichts desto trotz wird Dreck an der ersten Matte hängen bleiben, die irgendwann dicht sein wird.

Zudem habe ich z.B. auch einen Mattenfilter, den ich nie reinigen muss.
Ganz einfach, weil davor ein Trommelfilter arbeitet.
Das ganze allerdings bei 35m³/h und reichlich Fisch+Futter.

Je nachdem was die Kiste kosten soll gibt es sicherlich bessere Alternativen, selbst wenn es Eigenbau ist.
Diese kann man dann wenigstens auf den Teich manuell anpassen/dimensionieren.


----------



## designpond (6. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Teich4You,
hatte mich auch gewundert ueber den geringen Durchsatz von 5mm3Ih, aber habe ja das Ergebnis gesehen. Der Teichhat etwa 20m3 und ist gut besetzt mit Fischen, aber glasklar gewesen. Der Herr Heck sagte mir, dass er nur einmal die Woche den Schmutzwasserschieber oeffnet und es kommt der ganze Schmutz raus. Die Schwaemme habe ich mir angesehen, sind bewachsen mit Bakterien, aber absolut nicht verschmutzt. Er fuettert etwa 200g Futter pro Tag und das schafft anscheinend der Filter locker. Er ist absolut zufrieden und moechte nicht wieder wechseln. Der Preis liegt um die 400 Euro, aber ich denke, dass ist der auch Wert.
Ja, Vortex ist bekannt, aber nicht in Kombination mit einem Schwammfilter in einer Kiste.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
das ist kein uninteressantes fertiges Konzept. Florians Anmerkung finde ich gut. "Hängende Patronenfilter" fallen mir sofort bei der Beschreibung ein, warum wohl ? Im Prinzip geht es darum, dass die Schwämme durch den Eintrag sich innerhalb des Reinigungsintervalls nicht zusetzen können.
Eine horizontale Strömung in den Filter ist m. M. nach keine qualitative Verbesserung, weil sich hierdurch die Sedimentationsrate der für die Verstopfung verantwortlichen Grobpartikel nicht ändert (auf die mittlere Verweilzeit für einen vorgegebenen Durchfluß hat das Filtervolumen einen Einfluß, und nur ein wenig das Strömungsprofil, das schwer zu beurteilen ist).
Wenn man meinen Gedanken zu Ende führt, dann drängt sich der Gedanke einer "Vorfilterung" auf, wenn man mehr Leistung bei einer vorgegebenen Filtergröße will (der Eimerfilter hat ein Limit, und das ist im positiven Falle nur wenig höher als bei hier vorgestellten Filtern). Eine Horizontalströmung benötigt mehr Pumpleistung auch im unbelasteten Modus für den Filter, das sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, gerade, wo es alternative energiesparende Transportkonzepte für das zu filternde Wasser wie z. B. Luftheber gibt (bei 5 m³/h noch kein Thema).


----------



## Teich4You (6. Sep. 2018)

Glasklar bedeutet ja noch nicht, dass die Wasserwerte bestimmt wurden.
Zudem kann der Teich auch viele Jahre alt sein und ein eigenes biologisches Gleichgewicht aufgebaut haben.

An so einen Teich kann ich natürlich problemlos einen Filter stellen.
Wenn er vorher klar war, bleibt er das auch weiterhin.

Wenn der Teich rechnerisch nur alle 4 Stunden durch den Filter bewegt wird und trotzdem ausreichend Abbauleistung bietet, wird es weitere Nitrifikanten geben, die wahrscheinlich im Teich selbst aktiv sind.
Ich kann mir eben beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie so eine kleine Kiste 200g Futter verarbeiten soll.
Dazu habe ich zu viele Teiche dieses Jahr besucht und zu viele Filter gesehen.
Von Eigenbau bis Profi-Ausführung.
Aber keiner war so kompakt wie der abgebildete.
Eher anders herum; Selbst Leute mit ganz ordentlichen Filtern hatten teilweise trotzdem Probleme ihre Ammonium oder Nitrit-Werte in den Griff zu bekommen.

Auch der Dreckeintrag in so einen Filter ist im Normalfall enorm.
Da der Filter mit einer Pumpe gespeist wird und nicht über Bodenablauf oder anderes, sehe ich ihn eher als Spielerei für den "Gartenteich".
Grober Schmutz wie größere Algen, Blätter usw. kommen ja dort gar nicht erst an.

Von daher sehe ich es eben eher kritisch.
Aber ich möchte niemanden davon abhalten die 400,- EUR auszugeben.
Nur denke ich bekommt man dafür schon wesentlich größere und leistungsfähigere Filter im Bereich Eigenbau.


----------



## designpond (6. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Teich4You,

ja, sicher spielen solche Faktoren eine Rolle. Aber der Herr Heck hatte mir gesagt, dass er früher immerzu Probleme hatte mit seinem Filter. Der ist übrigens nur für 15m3 ausgelegt. Die Filteroberfläche ist sehr hoch, sagte er mir, weil im unteren Teil des Filter CrystalBio ist, welches ein Produkt von Japan ist mit einer Oberfläche von 3000m3/m3. Der Filter lässt sich auch in Schwerkraftsysteme einbauen, nur macht das selten jemand bei kleinen Teichen.
Ich wollte ja gerne wissen, ob schon jemand diesen Filter hat um mehr Meinungen zu bekommen. Theoretische Ausführungen und Annahmen helfen da je leider wenig. 
Ist halt eine ganz neue Technologie und wohl sogar Patentgeschützt. Werde mich mal weiter umhören und wenn ich mehr Erfahrungsberichte bekomme diese auch posten.


----------



## designpond (6. Sep. 2018)

Das ist übrigens kein Eigenbau. Sieht man ja schon, dass der gespritzt ist. So eine Spritzgussform stell wohl niemand mal her um einen Filter herzustellen.


----------



## designpond (6. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Rolf, sorry, hatte Deinen Beitrag erst nicht gesehen. Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist es ein tangentialer Einlauf, der eine Rotation erzeugt, also die Grundlage für die Vortexwirkung. Herr Heck betreibt diesen Filter seit letztem Jahr an seinem Teich und hat noch nie die Schwämme reinigen müssen. Er bestätigte mir, dass sich alle groben Schmutzpartikel durch den relativ langsamen Einlauf auf dem Zwischenboden absetzen. Dort ist ein Rohr angeschlossen, dass mittels Rohrbogen durch die untere Lammer nach außen geführt wird. Dort ist ein 50mm Schieber angebracht mit dem man durch Öffnen innerhalb nur 3 Sekunden den Schmutz ablassen kann. Sollte einmal die Woche passieren. Die Bakterien werden so überhaupt nicht ausgespült, durch Schwammreinigung und arbeiten das ganze Jahr über. Er hat weder Nitrit noch Ammonium nachweislich im Teichwasser. Nitrat kaum nachzuweisen, weil der Teich sehr gut bepflanzt ist.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Sep. 2018)

Alles gut und schön.
Ich garantiere dir aber, dass jeder ambitionierte Koiteichbesitzer so einen Filter hätte, wenn es so einfach wäre.
Aber vielleicht ist der gar nicht für Koiteiche?

Es gibt übrigens auch andere Hersteller die ihre kleinen Filter als Wunderkisten anpreisen.
Peter Weddington mit seinen ERIC FIltern, Mountain Tree....aber irgendwie lachen sich alle nur darüber kaputt in der Szene.
Sag mir warum.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Sep. 2018)

Übrigens: CrystalBio besteht aus Glas und hat auch schon in anderen Filtern Platz gefunden.
Gerade neulich gab es einen Bericht von einem Filterumbau.
Das Material hatte sich nach einigen Jahren allerdings in Scherben/Splitter/Staub aufgelöst.
Also keine Filterleistung mehr und im System möchte ich das auch nicht haben.

Quelle: http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=23271&start=50

Zitat:"
Das der Lava Rock irgendwann versottet ist war uns schon seit geraumer Zeit klar, aber mit dem Crystal Bio (Glas Schaum) hatten wir mehr Bedenken.
Crystal Bio löst sich mit der Zeit auf und lagert sich ab bzw. zieht die Pumpen und vor allen Dingen die Teichbewohner in Mitleidenschaft.
Beim Reinigen der Biostufe hatten wir einige Eimer klebrigen scharfen (durch kleinste Glassplitter) Schlamm entsorgen müssen."


----------



## designpond (6. Sep. 2018)

Ich bin sicher, dass das kein Filter für Koiteiche ist. Die sollten ja auch nicht in einer 15m3 Pfütze gehalten werden. )
Mir leuchtet die Wirkung aber ein und ich möchte mehr Erfahrungsberichte. Melde mich, wenn ich habe. Die haben über Benz damals auch gelacht...….


----------



## designpond (6. Sep. 2018)

CrystalBio Langzeitwirkung habe ich keine Erfahrung. Habe es aber mal in der Hand gehabt und es ist offenporig, also wesentlich besser als z.B. Lava


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Sep. 2018)

Mal praktisch- Schwerkraftzufluß und Filter geht nur mit geringem hydraulischen Widerstand.
Das wird bei einem solchen Filter nicht für 5m³/h funktionieren und ist eine Fehlinformation.
Dazu sind Zu- Abläufe zu klein...und das __ Filtersystem/ Schwämme wird zuviel Gegendruck erzeugen...

Jedes "Bioträgermaterial" ist nur gut, wenn es möglichst freie Oberflächenstrukturen bietet.....also Ablagerungen an diesen Oberflächen oder gar die statische Lage am Boden  im "Schlamm" setzen die Poren zu und dann bleibt nix mehr von übrig.

Insbesondere, weil das Crystal sich bei diesem Filter genau dort befindet, wo sich der Dreck unten im Filter ansammelt....also völliger Konstruktionsfehler an diesem Gerät!

Ein weiterer Konstruktionsfehler ist der Vortex- Teil....da gehen ja die senkrechten Rohre durch zu den Schwämmen....und dort wird es zu Störungen/ Verwirbelungen der Kreisströmung kommen....
------

Bioträger gehören ins Klarwasser!

Crystal Bio wurde oft in Rieselfiltern verbaut und mag dort Sinn machen...statisch getaucht irgendwo eine Handvoll reingeworfen....bringt nix.
Und bewegt im Movingbed oder in einer "drehenden Trommel" (manche Vließfilterhersteller hatten das so) kommt es zum Abrieb des Biomaterials....feine Pieksesplitterchen.....

Vergiß also theoretische 3000m²/m³ Oberfläche, die mit irgendeinem Elektronenmikroskop etc. ausgerechnet wurden...das gilt übrigens für alle Feinporigen "Bioträger"..__ Hel-X Flakes oder Eco- Pondchip z.B.- die sind aber für Movig Bed - also bewegt gedacht....

Und für die benötigte wirklich freie Oberfläche an Bioträgern kann man sich auch informieren..wird wohl so bei 300..400m²/  1kg Futter liegen

Relativ offene Strukturen wie beim Hel-X, Pondware-Chips oder den groben Japanmatten sind da vermutlich leichter zu händeln.
----------

Aber berichte bitte von dem Filter im Betrieb. Ist ja immer spannend mal über den "Tellerrand" zu sehen.

Hier ein Video vom Aufbau.....wo man die Konstruktionsfehler erkennen kann..




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arU_Jrvgyh4_


----------



## designpond (6. Sep. 2018)

Ich war allerdings mal selbst bei Ogata, da  hatten die das in einem riesigen Rieselfilter bei ihren hochwertigen Kois, die sie groß ziehen. Der Herr Ogata war sehr davon überzeugt. Aber ok, er verkauft das ja auch. Ich glaube nur nicht, dass er wirklich seine besten und teuersten Kois selbst belasten würde.


----------



## designpond (6. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Thorsten, das CrystalBio befindet sich unter den Schwämmen. Da sammelt sich kein Schmutz ab. Das hat der Herr Heck mir auch gezeigt. Ausser normalem Biofilterfilm kein Grobschmutz. Ob die Rohre in dem Wirbelbereich stören, weiß ich nicht, aber der Filter funktioniert. Das ist ja denke ich mal die Hauptsache


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Sep. 2018)

Rieselfilter ist die richtige Anwendung für Crystal....und vermutlich befand sich vor dem Rieselfilter noch mechanische Filter (TF, EBF, Siebe, Vortex, Bürsten etc...)...also Biostufe/ Rieselfilter mit Klarwasser befeuert.

Hier mal ein Erfahrungsbericht von Hans aus dem NAchbarforum zum Thema Crystal und Lavarock, was alles nach einem TF im Klarwasser betrieben wurde....
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=23271&p=343251&hilit=crystal#p343251

und hier in der Vließertrommel mit Keramik  Feinstaub im Teich
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic37579.html

Egal welches Biomedium- in der Schmutzsammelkammer hat das nix verloren.
Im Schlamm bleibt nicht viel Oberfläche übrig..und Anströmung mit Wasser/ Sauerstoff/ Nährstoffen ist da auch schlecht..

-----------
Mit der Position des Crystal in diesem Filter hast Du Recht. Ich habe es in dem Video nicht gut gesehen.
Das Zeugs liegt vor dem Filterausgang im "Klarwasser" nach den Schwämmen.

Aber auch dort wird sich einiges ansammeln...wie bei Hans...

Das kannst Du auch gerne berichten, wie es dann bei Dir dort aussieht.
Kein Teich ist gleich.


----------



## designpond (6. Sep. 2018)

Ja, Ogata hatte einen Vortexfilter vorgeschalten. Trommelfilter verwenden die überhaupt nicht


----------



## designpond (6. Sep. 2018)

Interessant wäre es, wenn dieser Filter wirklich im Schwerkraftbetrieb arbeiten könnte. Du hälst es ja nicht für möglich, aber das lasse ich mal dahingestellt sein.....
Dann käme auch gröberer Schmutz in den Filter. Der Einlauf und Auslauf sind übrigens mit 63mm nicht zu klein für nur 5m3/h flow.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Sep. 2018)

Warum kaufst du dir den nicht einfach, wenn du ihn so gut findest.
Du revidierst ja alle Gegenargumente die man hier extra nieder schreibt um dir helfen zu wollen.
Du warst bei Ogata, der Herr Heck hat dir alles live erklärt...wo ist eigentlich dein Bedenken dann noch?

Sind doch anscheinend 400,- gut angelegte Euro.
Oder machst du nur Werbung?


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Sep. 2018)

designpond schrieb:


> wenn dieser Filter wirklich im Schwerkraftbetrieb arbeiten könnte. Du hälst es ja nicht für möglich



Um Spekulationen etwas einzudämmen kann man
-das wirkliche Pump- und Durchsatzvolumen am Filterausgang auslitern /z.B. 70l Mörtelkübel) und Zeit stoppen und dann weiß man per Umrechnung wieviel m³/h wirklich gefördert wird und durch den Filter gehen
-weiterhin müsste man wissen, wieviel Gegendruck das ganze __ Filtersystem in Summe (Verrohrung und Schwämme etc.) erzeugt.
Das kann man mit einem Manometer auf der Filtereingangsseite ablesen...oder per T-Stück und Schlauch in die Höhe, dann kann man per Zollstock abmesse wie hoch der Wasserspiegel steigt....1cm = 1mbar

Und dann weiß man, wie tief der Filter in die Erde gebuddelt werden müsst für Schwerkraftbetrieb....nämlich mindestens so tief, wie vorher der Druck bei gepumpt war...

Und damit alles sicher funktioniert immer vom Verschmutzungsfall ausgehen...also kurz vor dem  Schwamm reinigen 1x im Jahr


----------



## Sternie (6. Sep. 2018)

@designpond

Ich bin gerade eben erst auf diesen Thread gestossen.

Du hattest geschrieben, dass du den Filter in der Firma selber in Aktion gesehen hast. Hast du bestimmt, aber mit Sicherheit nicht unter Deiner Kontrolle über Wochen oder Monate hinweg. Also nur eine Momentaufnahme des aktuellen Zustandes.

- Dass das Drecksammelvolumen für eine Woche reicht, ist meines Erachtens eine blosse, unbewiesene Behauptung der Firma. Das wird mit Sicherheit immer vom Teich und dem dort anfallenden Dreck abhängen.
- Das Vortex-Element wird wahrscheinlich, wenn es denn wirklich so wirksam ist (auch das unbewiesene Behauptung der Firma), nur den groben Dreck herausholen, feinere Partikel werden sich dann in den Schwämmen absetzen. 
Aber ich bezweifle, daß der Vortex so wirklich funktioniert. Denn beim Vortex-Prinzip wird der Dreck an die Außenwand gedrückt (Zentrifugalkraft), wo er dann nach und nach absinkt und sich im Trichterförmigen Schmutzsammler (der im oberen Bereich den gleichen Durchmesser hat, wie der Wirbelteil) sammelt. Im Video wird aber deutlich, daß der Boden des Vortex-Bereiches flach ist und nur in der Mitte ein kleiner Drecksammelbereich existiert. Ich frage mich nur, wie der Dreck in die Mitte kommen soll, wenn er durch das einströmende Wasser (Vortexkammer ist nicht viel höher als der Einlauf) immer wieder aufgewirbelt wird und nach unten gar keinen oder nur wenig Platz zum absinken hat.
- Das die Schwämme überhaupt nicht mehr gereinigt werden müssen, halte ich ebenfalls für eine unbewiesene Behauptung der Firma.Wenn sich die feineren Partikel wirklich in den Schwämmen absetzen, müssen die mit Sicherheit von Zeit zu Zeit gereinigt werden, denn sonst setzen sie sich im Laufe der Zeit dann eben doch zu. Es mag Wochen oder sogar Monate dauern, aber irgendwann werden sie gereinigt werden müssen.
- Sollte die feineren Partikel doch durch die Schwämme hindurchkommen, werden sie sich dann wahrscheinlich entweder im Crystal Bio absetzen oder wieder in den Teich zurückgespült werden.

Ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht der große Filterexperte, gehe aber mit einer gesunden Skepsis an solche Sachen heran.
Wir haben hier nach meiner Meinung einen Filter, bei dem vn der Firma viel versprochen und behauptet wird, aber wenig bis gar nichts bewiesen.
Behaupten kann eine Firma erstmal viel, um den Filter bestmöglichst darzustellen. Die wollen ja schließlich verkaufen.
Aber wenn dann nachher der Filter nicht so funktioniert wie versprochen, dann kommen mit Sicherheit die Ausreden bzw. wird die Schuld dem Käufer zugeschoben (falsch angeschlossen, zu viel Dreck im Teich, Bedienungsfehler, etc.).

Du hast einen Filter gesehen, der auf den ersten Blick ganz toll aussieht. Aber 
- es wird dir kein Verkäufer erzählen, ob und wann die Schwämme wirklich sauber gemacht wurden, er will ja verkaufen. 
- kein Verkäufer erzählt dir, ob und wann und wie oft der Filter grundgereinigt wurde, damit er für potentielle Käufer schön sauber aussieht, er will ja verkaufen.

Wenn ein/e seriöse/r Teichianer/in (egal ob aus diesem oder einem anderen Forum) den Filter über Monate oder Jahre hinweg getestet hat und dann sagt "Ja, das stimmt alles", dann würde ich es für möglich halten, dass der Filter wie angegeben funktioniert. Aber bis dahin wäre ich äusserst skeptisch.


So, jetzt habe ich ellenlang meinen Senf zu dem Filter kundgetan, jetzt könnt ihr mich in der Luft zerreissen rolleyes:


----------



## H0LGER (6. Sep. 2018)

Ich verfolge diese Werbeveranstaltung hier ganz gespannt da sie ja scheinbar nicht ergebnisoffen ist.
Anzumerken hätte ich dazu eigentlich nur das die anearobe Nitrifikaton in dem gesintertem Glas so nicht wirklich funktionieren kann - da sind dann wohl doch andere Vorraussetzungen für nötig.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Sep. 2018)

Werbung kann ja auch immer in 2 Tendenzen enden.
Insbesondere, wenn jemand googelt zu diesem Gerät

BIO-Whirl Teichfilter von KINGTO

oder Kingto

BIO-Whirl

kommt er ggf. auf diesen Tröt.

https://de.made-in-china.com/co_kingtochina/product_group_s_s_1.html

Mal sehen, wenn alles so super funktioniert kommt ein Oase Aufkleber rauf.
Hier auch ein Vortex mit Schwammfilter- Patronen aber.
https://de.made-in-china.com/co_kin...-Filter-for-Ponds_einhgygug_UZbECWysyMqw.html

Den finde ich gar nicht sooo schlecht als Patronenfilter und der ginge auch in Schwerkraft...wenn die Ausmaße stimmen sollten.

Man kann auch Herr Heck sicher direkt anrufen und fragen, was nicht geht...
http://kingto-filter.com/impressum/


----------



## H0LGER (6. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Werbung kann ja auch immer in 2 Tendenzen enden.
> Insbesondere, wenn jemand googelt zu diesem Gerät



Das stimmt schon, aber hier hat der Herr Heck doch schon im Vorfeld gesagt das alles super funktioniert und der scheint ja über alle Zweifel erhaben zu sein.

Ich frage mich im Moment was der Herr Heck wohl gesagt hat wohin man das Schmutzwasser ablassen soll wenn man den Filter eingräbt um ihn in schwerkraft zu betreiben.


----------



## Sternie (6. Sep. 2018)

Die Bewertung bei https://www.amazon.de/Kingtos-Bio-Whirl-Vortex-Schwamm/dp/B0754K4P41 spricht Bände.


----------



## designpond (7. Sep. 2018)

Ich will ihn ja kaufen, aber möchte noch mehr Kontakte haben, die mir berichten, wie der Filter funktioniert. Habe jetzt 2 bekommen und werde die kontaktieren und dann berichten. Hoffe das da einer mit Schwerkraftbetrieb dabei ist.

Holger, Herr Heck betreibt im Pumpenvorlauf, leider kein Schwerkraft.

   

Leider nicht gut zu sehen. Einmal die Wasserqualität und dann der Filter etwas versteckt im __ Schilf


----------



## designpond (7. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Sternie, habe ich nur als Momentaufnahme gesehen, stimmt . Deshalb warte ich nun auf die Berichte der Kunden, die den Filter schon länger betreiben. Bis zu über ein Jahr. Denke, dann kann man sehen, wie es sich wirklich verhält. Die eine Beurteilung in Amazon regt schon mal nicht zum Kaufen an. Aber 4 Wochen sind auch kein Zeitraum. Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## center (7. Sep. 2018)

Das Ding ist ja nun kein technisches Wunderwerk.
Manchen Sachen sieht man schon an dass das nix wird. Ein Trabi fährt auch in einem Jahr auch keine 200.


----------



## Franzbratfisch (7. Sep. 2018)

center schrieb:


> Das Ding ist ja nun kein technisches Wunderwerk.
> Manchen Sachen sieht man schon an dass das nix wird. Ein Trabi fährt auch in einem Jahr auch keine 200.



Also beim Filter gebe ich dir recht aber beim Trabi nicht. 

https://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig/naumburger-knackt-200-km-h-marke-13415990.bild.html


----------



## teichinteressent (7. Sep. 2018)

> Und damit alles sicher funktioniert immer vom Verschmutzungsfall ausgehen...also kurz vor dem  Schwamm reinigen 1x im Jahr


Mal ein anderer Aspekt: In Schmutzstoßzeiten fallen locker 1 Liter pro Tag an.
Der Kübel faßt vielleicht 50 Liter. Würde also 50 Tage reichen, wenn er leer ist. 
Der Schaumstoff stände dann komplett im Schmutz!
Die Pumpe fördert nicht mehr, überhitzt oder schießt den Deckel des Filters weg, was dann wiederum den Wasserstand sinken läßt.

Versucht bitte, den Verlauf der Wassers zu verfolgen. Im Video ab  1:34 min.
Das Wasser strömt also außen herum den Schaumstoff an, ok. Und jetzt soll es drehend durch diesen hindurch gehen und diese Bewegung nach innen mitnehmen? Niemals! Das funktioniert vielleicht noch ohne Schwämme.

Da die Schwämme außen angeströmt werden, sammelt sich der Schmutz also außen zuerst.
Der Schmutzablaß war genau wo? Richtig, in der Mitte. In der Mitte ist aber das sauberste Wasser; das gelangt erst garnicht mehr zurück in den Teich.

Der Auslauf ist in der gleichen 'Kammer' wie der Schmutzablauf??? Ich hoffe, das senkrechte Rohr vom Schieber nach oben ist nur nicht gezeichnet.
Im Video ab 2:10 min.

Wenn jemand ähnliche Gedanken hat, braucht er sich um die Biologie sowieso keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Michael H (7. Sep. 2018)

Hallo

Ich weiß gar nicht was hier so lange mit der Theorie rumgemacht wird ...
Ich Stell meinen Teich und den Strom zur Verfügung und stell den Filter mal eine Woche an meinen Teich .
Mal sehn ob er mit dem Täglichen Schmutz Ertrag zu recht kommt ( siehe Video )




_View: https://youtu.be/HAETYeUJgjs_

Jetzt braucht es nur noch jemanden der den Filter zur Verfügung stellt .....


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Sep. 2018)

Hi Michael
Mit dem Zeug das du da rausholt  kannst Du ja verputzen 
Ich glaube nicht das du den Filter auch nur zur Probe an deinem Teich haben  willst

Ich weiß nicht warum da immer wieder  auf dem vortex rumgeritten wird.
Hatte mal gelesen das dies nur sinnvoll ist ab einem Durchmesser von ab 100cm damit sich da auch was absetzen kann.


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2018)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hatte mal gelesen das dies nur sinnvoll ist ab einem Durchmesser von ab 100cm damit sich da auch was absetzen kann.


Naja, nicht ganz. Wenn die durchströmung geraye so groß ist das es ausreicht eine stabile Kreisströmung zu schaffen, funktioniert das auch im 5 Liter Eimer. Darum vermutlich auch die max. 5000 Liter für den Filter. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt das der Schmutz gar nicht erst zur Pumpe kommt, sonder schon auf halben weg dorthin abgesunken am Boden sedimentiert.  Dann kann dieser kleine Filter auch nicht so schnell verschmutzen 
Achtung ein Vortex


----------



## designpond (17. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Michael H und alle Anderen, habe am WE mit Herrn Heck gesprochen und er hat auch die Diskussion hier im Forum verfolgt. Er ist bereit, als Alleinimporteur von diesem neuen Filter 3 Stk. den Forumsmitgliedern zur Verfügung zu stellen. Michael hat das angeregt und ist willkommen, den Filter auszuprobieren. Es gibt ja viele theoretische Urteile hier über den Filter, dass kann man sicher nur mit praktischen Argumenten widerlegen. Wichtig ist ihm, dass folgende Bedingungen erfüllt sind. Einmal der Teich von Michael, wo aber die Filter sicherlich nur zusätzlich installiert werden kann. Interessant wäre, ob im Pump- oder Schwerkraftbetrieb. Die anderen beiden Tester sollten einen Teich entsprechend des Leistungsvolumens des Filters haben. Also 15 bis maximal 20m3/h. Mindestens einer soll in Schwerkraft betreiben werden von den Dreien, vorzugsweise ein kleiner Teich, wie beschrieben. Maximaler Durchfluss von 5-5.5m3/h muss gewährleistet sein. Es soll ein Langzeittest sein von mindestens einem Jahr. Die Tester können bei Gefallen die Filter behalten. Zu zahlen sind nur die Transportkosten von Hamburg. Dazu soll der Test von den drei Testern in Wort und Bild, mindestens einmal pro Monat dokumentiert werden. In der Anfangsphase, wenn das Wasser noch deutlich verschmutzt ist, muss öfters als einmal pro Woche gespült werden. Wenn das Wasser klar ist, reicht einmal pro Woche. Fütterung in den beiden Teichen mit NUR dem Bi-Whirl Filter 15 nicht mehr als 300g Fischfutter pro Tag. Das wären die Bedingungen. Wer Interesse hat, sollte sich melden. Die ersten 3 die sich melden und den Bedingungen entsprechen und diese auch bereit sind einzuhalten (incl. Michael) erhalten die Filter. Ich gebe dann denen den Kontakt zu Herrn Heck.


----------



## Michael H (17. Sep. 2018)

Morsche
Ja , klar Platz hätte ich um den Filter aufzustellen .
Ob es nun was bringt wenn er zusätzlich zu meinem Filter läuft werden wir dann sehn .
Auf alle Fälle bekommt er das Wasser dann auch aus meinem Pumpenbecken . Mal sehn was er kann ......


----------



## designpond (17. Sep. 2018)

Ok, würde dann passen. Die Bedingungen sonst ok für Dich? Wenn ja, dann warten wir mal auf 2 weitere Tester )


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2018)

Leute,  bevor ihr irgend welche Testergebnisse hier postet bitte erst mit der Regierung abstimmen


----------



## designpond (17. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Rene, ja, da kenne ich die Forumsbedingungen leider nicht. Möchte da auch nichts anregen, was nicht den Regeln entspricht.


----------



## Michael H (17. Sep. 2018)

designpond schrieb:


> Ok, würde dann passen. Die Bedingungen sonst ok für Dich? Wenn ja, dann warten wir mal auf 2 weitere Tester )


Morsche
Für mich ja , für den Filter werden wir sehen .
Wäre dann bei mir ein 24 000 Liter Teich ( einmal pro Stunde durch den Filter ) mit 22 Koi von 20 bis 60 cm und das ganze wird gepumpt.
Hab sogar noch eine 6 000 Liter Pumpe die etwa dann bei den gewünschten 5 500 Liter wäre durch den kleinen Höhenunterschied.
Gefiltert wird bei mir von ( etwa ) März bis November, kommt halt auf die Temperaturen an . 
Pumpe kommt dann zu den anderen in mein Pumpenbecken ( 1000 Liter) .
Das Pumpenbecken wird Wöchentlich ( Mo-Fr ) etwa 3 mal durchgeschrubt , ( Sa-So ) öfters , wie ich halt am Teich bin . Sprich mein Eigenbau Trommler und der Neue Filter hat immer was zu tun .....


----------



## Teich4You (17. Sep. 2018)

Was würde der Test an Michael an seinem Teich dann aussagen, während eine vollwertige Filteranlage parallel läuft die einmal die Stunde umwälzt?


----------



## designpond (17. Sep. 2018)

Hatte ich ja geschrieben, dass da die Aussagen nicht optimal sein könnten. Deshalb ja die Bitte, ob sich 2 andere Tester finden würden, die einen entsprechenden Teich habe  (15-20m3/h) und nur den einen Filter zum Test betreiben. 24.000 Liter ist allerdings auch nicht so viel, allerdings wird sicherlich mehr gefüttert. Die Funktion kann man trotzdem sehen und Michael hatte sich als erster bereit erklärt, deshalb möchte Herr Heck auch, dass er den Filter testet.


----------



## krallowa (17. Sep. 2018)

Moin,

suchst du jetzt einen Teich mit 15-20m³ Inhalt oder wie du immer wieder schreibst:


designpond schrieb:


> (15-20m3/h)


15-20m³ pro Stunde Pumpenleistung??
Ich habe knapp 35000 Liter im Teich und würde das System auch im nächsten Jahr mal probeweise allein laufen lassen, aber nur solange die Werte im Wasser passen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## designpond (17. Sep. 2018)

Ja, 15-20m3 Teich, aber nur 5-5.5m3 Durchfluss für den Filter. Bei höherem Durchfluss funktioniert das neue __ Filtersystem nicht mehr, sagte der Herr Heck.


----------



## lollo (17. Sep. 2018)

designpond schrieb:


> Werde mir auch einen zulegen.





designpond schrieb:


> dann warten wir mal auf 2 weitere Tester


Hm,
und warum testest du nicht?


----------



## designpond (17. Sep. 2018)

Ja, ich mache das natürlich auch, ganz klar.


----------



## Nori (17. Sep. 2018)

Ich verwende seit Jahren Crystal Bio, Crystal Max und Glafoam in der Biokammer - alles super, da zerfällt nichts und die Reinigung einmal jährlich mit dem Kärcher ist auch nicht sehr aufwändig.

Bin mal gespannt auf das Zauberkästchen .....

Gruß Nori


----------



## designpond (17. Sep. 2018)

Hört sich sehr gut an Nori. Bin auch sehr gespannt, vor allem, ob das CrystalBio wirklich hält, was versprochen wird.


----------



## Peter_W (21. Okt. 2018)

moin,

lese das hier gerade...
Und was ist seitdem geschehen ?
Wird nun getestet ?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Michael H (21. Okt. 2018)

Hallo

Ich hoffe doch mal , das nächstes Jahr getestet wird .....


----------



## designpond (22. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Micha, hattest Du denn mal Kontakt aufgenommen, mit dem Herrn Heck? Ich habe nun einen Filter zum Testen bekommen und werde den ab Frühjahr installieren. Diese kurze Saison noch, will ich nichts ändern am Teich.


----------



## Michael H (22. Okt. 2018)

designpond schrieb:


> Hallo Micha, hattest Du denn mal Kontakt aufgenommen, mit dem Herrn Heck? Ich habe nun einen Filter zum Testen bekommen und werde den ab Frühjahr installieren. Diese kurze Saison noch, will ich nichts ändern am Teich.


Morsche
Nein noch nicht .
Schick mit mal Bitte seine Telefonnummer / Adresse....
Dieses Jahr ist ja vorbei , werde in 2-3 Woche meinen Filter in Winter Ruhe schicken. Das war es dann für 2018 .


----------



## designpond (22. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Michael. Ruf mal an: Thomas Heck 04162-4162 90 95 740


----------



## Teichfreund77 (22. Okt. 2018)

Hallo designpod,
du hast ja einen ähnlich großen Teich wie ich.
Wie machst du es mit dem testen des Filters wenn dieser max. 15m³ Teich schafft.

Gruß
Sven


----------

